

Gradle on Android. Learning syntax - putchik
http://trickyandroid.com/gradle-tip-2-understanding-syntax/

======
vorg

        > Now we will go through different ways to call method which accepts closure:
    
        1. method accepts 1 parameter - closure 
        myMethod(myClosure)
    
        2. if method accepts only 1 parameter - parentheses can be omitted 
        myMethod myClosure
    
        3. I can create in-line closure 
        myMethod {println 'Hello World'}
    
        4. method accepts 2 parameters 
        myMethod(arg1, myClosure)
    
        5. or the same as '4', but closure is in-line 
        myMethod(arg1, { println 'Hello World' })
    
        6. if last parameter is closure - it can be moved out of parentheses 
        myMethod(arg1) { println 'Hello World' }
    

When I first used Groovy back in 2004, all this seemed cool at the time,
though this was before they added syntax style 2 for Groovy 1.7. Now all these
choices just seem ridiculous.

